# Wheel Bearing Questions



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did they happen to rotate your tires? Cupped tires can sound exactly like wheel bearings.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Otherwise depending on quality of bearing not a horrible price if it's a premium part.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Unbalance tire will certainly wear out the tire and suspension parts. 

Changing a rear hub bearing on a front wheel drive car is pretty simple. Why not give it a try. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmZ-AT7JUyk

https://www.google.com/search?q=200...001+nissan+sentra+rear+wheel+bearing&tbm=shop


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

FYI...just get new wheel studs and don't bother with trying to press them out and back on.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

No, disassembling a bearing and putting it back together will not fix it. Bearing needs to be pretty much perfect or it will disintegrate. If its making noise, its already bad and its living on borrowed time. Out of balance wheel is not going to help.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

> Now the sound is gone and it seems to roll better. Was it possible that dissembling and reassembling it fixed it? Did they just put in a bearing without charging?


I doubt that, but any tech with a conscience would add a little grease on assembly.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

01 Nissan Sentra SE rear wheel bearing is list price $177.48 at NAPA and 0.9 hours to install acording to Mitchell Ondemand. It is not fixed if it was roaring. And yes a cupped tire will make a roaring noise just like a bearing. A bent wheel will hurt bearings as the vibration will destroy it over time. It maybe not tightened correctly so the roar is not as prononced. It is very easy to change. It is a hub-bearing assembley so all you do is unbolt it and reinstall. I believe there are 4 bolts to it after you remove the wheel and disc brake rotor.


----------

